# Recommendations for car lease in Spain?



## anderso

I posted 2 days ago about decucting IVA when buying a car in Spain but now think that either leasing or "rent to buy" is a better option if the car is acquired through my business (Limited). This way everything should be tax deductible.

This leads to my question: Can anyone recommend companies who do this, preferably English speaking? We will be in the Valencia area and are interested in leasing either a new or a used car.

Thanks,
Anders


----------



## xicoalc

anderso said:


> I posted 2 days ago about decucting IVA when buying a car in Spain but now think that either leasing or "rent to buy" is a better option if the car is acquired through my business (Limited). This way everything should be tax deductible.
> 
> This leads to my question: Can anyone recommend companies who do this, preferably English speaking? We will be in the Valencia area and are interested in leasing either a new or a used car.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anders


I don't know any in particular as I haven't done it but most of the big banks offer a car leasing for personal and business needs. Sabadell, Bancaja etc all do this service and most of their offices offer an English speaking service.

i am not sure how they compare on prices to other options but definitely worth a go!

Renting Verde Bancaja : renting de vehiculos : turismos, furgonetas, vehiculos industriales, etc.

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/Renting/1191332197371/en/

:car:


----------



## Ind1go

Hi Anders,

Leasing in Spain can somestimes be problematic. How long are you thinking of keeping the car for as if it is for a relatively short period of time, you might find a regular hire easier and potentially cheaper.


----------



## anderso

Ind1go said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> Leasing in Spain can somestimes be problematic. How long are you thinking of keeping the car for as if it is for a relatively short period of time, you might find a regular hire easier and potentially cheaper.


We have rented a house for 2 years but with plans to stay indefinitely.


----------



## anderso

Thanks again Steve. You have been very helpful.

I have contacted a couple of the banks to hear more. For anyone else stumbling upon this thread and needing help, I also found this company that leases cars in Spain:

Renting | Renting de coches | Renting de vehículos - Arval

Competitive prices and a nice selection.

Anders


----------

